# Floor in camper



## Wrangler4k (Jun 11, 2021)

I recently purchased a used toy hauler. It has a viny floor that has torn and come up in the kitchen and partial bath area. The flooring underneath appears to be I undamaged osb. Was wondering about putting the 12x12 peel and stick vinyl squares vs having linoleum layer in it vs the vinyl faux wood floors you find in homes. Any thoughts?


----------



## Mark William (Jun 17, 2021)

Linoleum and Vinyl both are the option for flooring.Still vinyl is the superior option for flooring as compared to linoleum because of following features in vinyl :-

Vinyl is a composite flooring material, but it is made of PVC-aka plastic.since 1950's, it’s been getting more and more popular. Nowday's , vinyl is the fastest growing sector of the flooring industry.

when you use the word Linoleum today, you’re often referring to vinyl. Linoleum was the first composite flooring product, and vinyl has largely replaced linoleum in most of its major applications.

Vinyl is made of synthetic material, where linoleum is all-natural. And while linoleum flooring isn’t super widespread anymore because of vinyl, it is going through a bit of a renaissance right now for people who want a more eco-friendly option for flooring.

At the end , if you want natural (biodegradable) flooring you must go for Linoleum otherwise Vinyl is the best option for flooring.


----------

